# Turning Chisel Recommendations



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I recently picked up a Lathe from a fellow LJ and am now looking to get some chisels to play with the new tool in the shop. I've never turned and have located two sets that appear to fit the budget, a 1/2" set and a 1" set. 
http://pro.woodworker.com/5-pc-1-carbon-turning-set-mssu-873-826.asp?search=&searchmode=2
I would appreciate feedback from those who have the experience to comment and offer suggestions of the best path to take for a new turner since I don't know which set would be the most useful.

Thanks Ya'll


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

The website you cited requires me to login, which I am not willing to do.

Let me provide this advice.

(1) The best cutting tools in the world will not work well if you cannot sharpen them properly. You really need a good sharpening system if you are going to turn.

(2) My second point is almost a contradiction with the first. There are some tools that do not require sharpening. They use carbide cutting tips. When the tips go dull you rotate them or replace them. I'm a fan and I use a combination of these tools and more conventional tools. Here is what I am talking about - -

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Turning_Tools___Easy_Wood_Tools?Args=


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would agree with Rich…

I would add that it is better to buy a few quality tools as opposed to a less expensive set… I have and like Sorby as a brand. But as Rich said I would try a carbide tool until I was willing to make the commitement to getting a approprate grinder and sharpening jig such as a wolverine.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I would also agree with Rich and Wayne. I wouldn't run out and buy a Tormek with all the trimmings but a Wolverine jig can be had for a reasonable price. For lathe tools, I have mostly Sorby's but I like Thompson the best.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Thinking about a new lathe, get the carbide tool, some pen kits, pen mandril, etc. get addicted with some nice positive results and go from there. : ^ )


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Please get yourself a decent set of hss chisels.Please don't buy the cheap carbon steel ones please get the right ones from the go get.I bought and still buy Robert sorby but I also have record ,crown, henry taylor, etc they are all good and also learn to sharpen them it's not difficult I wish you were nearer friednd I'd gladly spend some time showing you all I learned Alistair


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I will say this about Turning tools:

If you want to get a quick start in turning you might want to look into Easy Wood turning tools. I have the Rougher and the hollower. They are very well thought out and are a joy to work with. They do NOT require sharpening as they use Carbide inserts.

Otherwise, Get a nice basic set of tools like these Sorby's or tools of equal quality but also budget for a slow speed grinder and jig to sharpen them. Not to mention the time to navigate the learning curve. I started with this set and still use them today and get fantastic results.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks ya'll, as a chef, I'm sharpenin' mad when it comes to my tools and manage to keep most of my planes & chisels sharp with waterstones, and slips, which I have in abundance.

Sorry Rich, I forgot I was logged into the Pro side of the site; here's the open listing for these Crown chisels;
http://woodworker.com/fullpres.asp?PARTNUM=142-607
To my inexperienced eye it seems a decent set of the HSS as Scotsman described for $120

As the Sorby chisels are quite pricy, (I totally believe in getting what you pay for), what profiles should I evaluate for first purchases, since the $300+ set is outside my budget, (read, wife is still pissed about the lathe to begin with)


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I have some Crown turning tools and they are very serviceable.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would agree on Crown, but would still point you back to the advise related to carbide insert tools. Also sharpening turning tools is much different that sharpening planes and chisels. You will need a slow speed grinder and probably special jigs to sharpen standard turning tools…


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm going to step back in and comment on slow speed grinders. You will find that there is not a consensus on this subject. Slow speed grinders cost more and some opine that they are not necessary. They say you can use a regular speed grinder (which costs less).

INO - If you are using the older and/or cheaper carbon steel chisels you have to be very concerned about over heating the chisel and you really need a slow speed grinder. That's not so true with High Speed Steel (HSS). With HSS, you can probably "get away with" a standard speed grinder. However, you are still probably a little better off with a slow speed grinder.

Of course with carbide tipped chisels, you don't need any grinder.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I was thinking slow speed for a beginner to hopefully reduce chance of overheating tools. It can be done freehand, but again probably not recommended for a beginner.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I use a slow speed grinder from Woodcraft with the Wolverine Jigs. This was worked wonderfully for years now.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought an 80 grit 1 inch x 8 inch stone at ACE yesterday for $15.00. It's got an adapter to accommodate many axle diameters. With a tupperware bucket, a small motor, and some creativity, I bet you could make a slow speed wetgrinder for cheap.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I've got got a delta shopmaster GR050 that will do slow & wet grinding, and could eventually look to get jigs and better stones for my 8" bench grinder, but I'm more interested in the necessary chisel profiles to purchase to evaluate if I should keep this lathe or perhaps flip it for $$$ towards a smaller one that will take less of the footprint. After a skew & a parting chisel what gets the most work on your lathe








Grizzly G-1174 Copy Lathe


----------



## sdbranam (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a list of worthwhile YouTube videos in this post on my blog, down near the end. My turning skills have been pretty poor, but I found watching these very instructional, and was able to get significant improvements. Peter Galbert's other videos are worth watching as well.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks Steve, I'll take a look


----------



## LesCasteel (Jan 9, 2010)

I've been a professional woodturner for several years and I'll tell you these folks are giving you pretty good advice. Here's mine….First don't buy a "set" of anything. Buy tools slowly as you need them and buy the best. That way you won't end up with 20 tools that you don't use or need. Buy good sharpening equipment and learn to use it (buy some junk tools at a garage sale if you can to practice on). I own a Delta slow speed grinder with the best NORTON stones available and the entire line of Wolverine equipment. I own two TORMEK's for my woodcarving tools but its TOO SLOW for woodturning stick to the 1750RPM grinders. You must be able to sharpen a bowl gouge in less than 10 seconds and keep turning if you expect to make money and produce. I only buy PRO PM from Packard Tools now. Why? the powdered metallurgy produces the best turning tools available today in my opinion. Good Luck!


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Les the advice here is the best there is, and I agree with the set mentality, and that's why I'm asking the question about what gouges / chisels I should acquire first. What's your workhorse tool? WW is my therapy, and occasionally I get to make some cash from it but I usually use the extra money to buy more tools


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I had kind of backed away from this thread, because I felt you were too focused on getting a set of tools and not necessarily understanding the advise.

I view the carbide tools as a good way to get started with a couple of tools and not needing to learn to sharpen profiles immediately. The main reason I was leaning this way is I am not sure your commited to turning and are wanting to play around with it. This gets you spinning as quickly as possible to start playing around.

Tool choice depends on what your wanting to turn. If your working with spindles then you need a roughing gouge and a spindle gouge. If your wanting to turn bowels and such you will need a bowl gouge and scrapers as well as chucks to mount your bowls. Parting tools are useful for some items. Skew chises are great tools, but are difficult for some people to master. May not be the best tool if your teaching yourself to turn.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 28, 2010)

I guess it would depend on what kind of work you intend to do. I found I only need a 5/8"round nose scraper and a 3/4" roughing gouge for making pens but I bought this set: http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCHSS8.html .

They seem fine to me, they are M2 high speed steel, same as the pricier sets. Perhaps they lack in the fit and finish department compared to the Sorbys but the steel is decent and is certainly a set you can work with. They do have an odd coating on them probably to prevent rust which I found I had to remove off the business end.

I think this gives you a decent set of usable tools to get acquainted on.


----------



## LesCasteel (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, chefHDAN, I primarily turn bowls and hollow segmented vessels. I do some simple spindle turning when I make the front legs for my Maloof rockers so…. I use a PRO PM 3/4 roughing gouge, a PRO PM Ellsworth gouge, and a 1/2" regular bowl gouge also PRO PM. I find the PRO PM lasts almost 2-3 times longer between sharpenings than regular tool steel. Then I have both a 1/2" & 1/4" PRO PM spindle gouge. Finally, I have the most wonderful scraper in the world, the Raffan Kryo bowl scraper from Craft Supplies. Its 1 1/4" x 3/8" thick with a very inclined angle for a scraper (its really a skew), finally a Kryo parting tool. I do everything with those, Bowls, vessels, and simple spindle work. Then like I said, a 8" slow speed grinder. If your doing spindle, likes the guys say, start with the roughing gouge and a few spindle gouges, then if you go to bowls, get the Ellsworth gouge first. I thought you were considering buying a "set" of tools which usually has junk you'll not need. I think you've got the right idea to buy good stuff as you need it, you can't go wrong.


----------

